# LIN_TRAFO in den neuen Bibliotheken nicht mehr vorhanden.



## mike55 (18 September 2009)

Hallo, 

Ich muss bei einem existieren Projekt weiterarbeiten. Als ich dann versuchte, das Projekt zu übersetzen, kam ein Fehler dass ein Funktionsblock unbekannt ist. Und siehe da, der Block LIB_TRAFO ist verschwunden. Einst war er in der Util.lib, doch in der neuesten Version ist dieser Block dort nicht mehr zu finden. Ist dieser entfernt worden? Gibt es eine Alternative?

Wäre für jede Antwort dankbar. 

Danke vielmals.

Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Cerberus (21 September 2009)

Von welchen Bibliotheken redest du? Codesys, TwinCAT, etc.?


----------

